# dog owners that let the dog in their car



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Guys, 
I have bought a Beagle and would love to use my car rather than the Mrs' Polo to transport her. 
However, as most on here are the same, I am scared she will scratch the interior and trim to bits.

I know the solution would be sheets, but what are you using?

I was thinking of putting a car cover down and placing it over the passenger side seat and door cards.

Stupid topic but needs covering lol


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you mean to post that here? I can't believe you're going to let a dog loose in your car.
Aren't you supposed to have a dog secured i.e. est boot with bars etc.

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I mean for local transport. Anything far will be in the secure Polo.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a German Shepherd. I use one of those hammock back seat covers which protects the whole of the back seat area, including the backs of the front seats. He wears a harness to which clips a strap, which then clips into where you'd plug your seat belt - that means that he's totally secured. There are slits in the seat cover to accommodate seat belts. Look away if you're easily upset!!!


















Leather seats are a bonus as they are easily wiped down and don't hold doggy smells.

Simples!!! :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

uv101 said:


> Did you mean to post that here? I can't believe you're going to let a dog loose in your car.
> Aren't you supposed to have a dog secured i.e. est boot with bars etc.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=help.gif]












I don't mind my dog being in the car, she is more important to me than any car. and pretty much goes everywhere with me, bar work ofc. She sits on the front seat when it's just me and I put a harness on her attached to the ties in the boot with the rear seats folded when I have a passenger. I have a water proof bootliner that I made from carpet runners.

Cleaning, I just wipe the leather down when it needs it and Hoover the car regularly. When she's shedding hair I Hoover it daily.

Also, Cloud you have a beautiful GS looks a lot like my first dog. Like a big wookie


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

some clever initiatives there. However, I have a roadster so i need to be inventive with the space I have. However the beagle is small but she loves to climb up the door card.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

smithtt said:


> some clever initiatives there. However, I have a roadster so i need to be inventive with the space I have. However the beagle is small but she loves to climb up the door card.


I think you can buy dog harnesses that clip into the seatbelt sockets.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you have any sites to mind?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

You didn't mention it was a roadster and beagles are very bouncy!

The harness I use clips into the seat belt, I got if from a local animal feeds shop. It would keep him restrained to a certain degree but it wouldn't stop him from trying to get onto your knee.

What about one of those big bags you actually zip your dog up in with only their head showing? :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Tons on ebay, supposed pets at home do them also.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-M-Car-Veh ... 565baecc0b


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

:lol: 
I will have to find that zipped bag.

She is a very bouncy dog.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

wow some cool stuff about ! mine rides shotgun with me all the time he likes looking out the windscreen never looks out of thr sides so i just deal with a furry seat every now and again luckily i can walk to the beach from
mine ! sand and dogs dont go well in the car ! :lol:


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

dogs can ride anywhere..........


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

ive got a seatbelt harness one..... and I never use it :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> ive got a seatbelt harness one..... and I never use it :?


You should, a 30mph crash is roughly equivalent to someone throwing your dog as hard as they can into a wall


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

The rear towing eye is permanently fitted to the TT. Attach the lead.
Simples!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Seriously though, when I carry one of the Pointers in my car which is not very often at all.

Towel on the seat, overlapping towel from the seat on to the floor. then another large towel tucked under the head rest to protect the seat back. Lead tied through the door handle. (A Roadster)
_
Then a day with the Dyson removing the £%&&ing dog hairs!_


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Step one : remove









Step two: coffee









Step three : do what the mrs requests 









Step four : admire


















Step five : reverse


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

simno44 said:


> Step one : remove
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

simno44 said:


> Step one : remove
> View attachment 5
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Seriously wtf.

Why don't you just cover the seat?


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

A, this was the day I collected him at 12 week old

B, I had a long trip to make, over an hour each way

C, he's a working cocker, he is therefore mental and prone to getting covered in all sorts.

D, I'm backwards

And it's only a 10 Minuit job.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

simno44 said:


> A, this was the day I collected him at 12 week old
> 
> B, I had a long trip to make, over an hour each way
> 
> ...


Well it makes more sense if that was the day you got him, and it was an hours drive. If they get stressed out in a car the first time as a pup it can make them very agitated in cars for a long time if not for the rest of the dogs life.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I am simply loving the measures people take to ensure their pooch doesn't ruin the pride and joy.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Exactly. Other thing is that the doesn't offer much at all in the way of a barrier between passenger and driver seat.

So if he had got stressed, and if the harness failed he would have been across my knee and in my line of site.

I wouldn't want to be explaining that to the CPS or indeed my boss.

The TT is not a car for dogs. Luckily he very rarely travels in mine as we use my partners car mainly for his transport if and when needed.


----------



## TT-225 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pics of TTs _and _dogs, it doesn't get better than this! :mrgreen:


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

simno44 said:


> Exactly. Other thing is that the doesn't offer much at all in the way of a barrier between passenger and driver seat.
> 
> So if he had got stressed, and if the harness failed he would have been across my knee and in my line of site.
> 
> ...


I 100% concur.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's ok!!!

The guys at Audi's marketing department saw it coming..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

simno44 said:


> The TT is not a car for dogs. Luckily he very rarely travels in mine as we use my partners car mainly for his transport if and when needed.


I couldn't agree less. The TTR yes, the TTC is as far as small sports car goes Is prefect for dogs, basically with the rear seats folded it becomes a 2 seater with a large perfect area for my dog. With a large hatch for her to jump in if she's mucky to save her going near my seats.  
When I bought the TT it was one of the main reasons I went for one over other small sports cars. My dog comes before my car choice, was just nice that the TT also happened to be one of my favourite cars too.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

simno44 said:


> It's ok!!!
> 
> The guys at Audi's marketing department saw it coming..
> View attachment 1


 _Where did you find these?_


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Google. Type "TT dog" in.


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

We use the Ezy Dog Chestplate Harness and a seat belt restraint (universal one from Pets at Home). These just clip into the seat belt cassette so nice and secure. Rubber backed bath mat on the seat and you are sorted.
Our old Airedale used to love traveling on the front seat, at any speed!

As others have already said your dog must be secured for their safety and yours.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Securing the dog is for primarily YOUR safety not THEIRS. In the event of an RTC having a lose dog would be about as smart as to have a Brick bouncing around the cab with you.

As for clipping him/her into the seat belt buckle that is all of 2ft from your face and Only a matter of CMs from your person.. You may as well not bother mate... 
The harness your speaking of is designed for rear conveyance. All your doing there is securing the dog as close to you as possible deeming him certain to take you out should you have an incident.

Get him attached to the passenger seat belt! It will act In the same manor as it would for a child and the pretensioner will PREVENT the dog being thrown towards YOU.

Just saying


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I came across quite animated then. Sorry, I didn't mean to.

Many people don't think twice about securing a dog... Because it's a dog... Why would you? And I can level with that as growing up I would always be in the rear of my dads car being jumped all over by two west highlands whites.

Having joined a profession that deals with road deaths and fatal RTCs I see many a situation where "missiles" have been the closing chapter to those unfortunate enough to have been involved in an RTC that would otherwise have only left the victim with a stuff neck and heft bill to pay to fix the car..

But yet strangely.. As a dog lover since a young age one of the hardest situations iv faced in relation to the above, where my game face was challenged.. Was an incident between two vehicles, that to joe public would look nothing more than a "fender bender" yet resulted in the very slow and painful death of a 8 year old guide dog named Bundy.

She traveled from the parcel shelf, through the centre of the car breaking her spine by hitting one of the chairs and her lower jaw when she hit the centre console.

To those that chose not to secure your best friends... It's your decision to make at the end of the day, but just for my sake.. Put your self in that lady drivers shoes on that day. 
The incident was a miss judgement that any of us could have made, but the failure to secure the dog resulted In her having to cradle it as it died slowly at the side of the road, and then she would have to explain this to her mother waiting the return of her faithful companion.

So to throw back to the earlier comment. Yep.. If you have a heart, Their safety counts two! But do protect yourselves first!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Smthy
We had a beagle for 13 years and we had to get a dog cage for her as she got so upset / never settled unless she was well 'contained'.

She also used to eat / chew through absolutely anything and everything if she got stressed.

She also had claws that never ever wore down i.e. They will destroy all your interior very quickly.

As you'll know Beagles are a very pure breed with very little varience in behaviour / shape etc hence being used for animal testing. Plus they are heavy and very powerful for their size. Loveable but bouncy + they get filthy on walks.

All of which makes me suggest you have to have her/him securely tied down as 25kg of dog hitting a windscreen at 30+mph will kill it or if it hit you would probably kill you.

In a roadster that means tied down into the footwell. Lack of light etc means they'll probably then get stressed and with our beagle that then meant chewing etc or sick or diarrhoea.

In short, use your other half's polo or get a coupe with a bespoke cage.

Beagle's are not just like any other dog - they are very hard work and nearly untrainable (not just ours). Good luck......

Cheers
Peter

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Beagle's are nearly untrainable


Are they really that hard work?

Admittedly I don't recall seeing many in the UK as we prefer spaniels but beagles make for fantastic illicit substance dogs for other countries. I believe others use them within the fire and rescue service also.

My theory has always been that the only dog thy hard to train, is the one you have no patience for. My cocker was house trained at 14 weeks, retrieving to scent at 16 weeks and he has this morning started to indicate upon discovery with a quiet "SitWag" perfect! . But non of this comes easy.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

simno44 said:


> lotuselanplus2s said:
> 
> 
> > Beagle's are nearly untrainable
> ...


I have Beagle experience - totally heedless!! If you see someone walking with an empty lead, with a red face and shouting a name at the top of their voice, they probably have a Beagle (or a Red Setter) :lol:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I hate beagles.... first dog to ever attack mine when he was younger and one of the only other dogs that has bit one of the boys... best thing is its my mates beagle and I know hes been naughty since he was born!

hate when people pull their dogs away from mine up the park and stuff when its always labs, beagles or the little terriers that end up scrapping !

mine is a gentleman ofcourse :lol:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cloud said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > lotuselanplus2s said:
> ...


Haha!

FENTON ... FENTON!!!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I've recently got a beagle too, he travels in the passenger footwell in my TTS roadster. Loves it. If the roof's down he'll jump up and stick his head out, doesn't chew or scratch at anything. Literally no problems at all apart from being sick once, but that was my fault for taking him out too soon after eating.

Don't have a clue what people are on about being untrainable - maybe I'm just lucky but he's really good, just a fatty!


----------



## Jazzle (Aug 3, 2012)

She normally has her head out the window however!










Never seen any claws marks on the leather either.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

richieshore said:


> I've recently got a beagle too, he travels in the passenger footwell in my TTS roadster. Loves it. If the roof's down he'll jump up and stick his head out, doesn't chew or scratch at anything. Literally no problems at all apart from being sick once, but that was my fault for taking him out too soon after eating.
> 
> Don't have a clue what people are on about being untrainable - maybe I'm just lucky but he's really good, just a fatty!


I think just like humans some dogs are more intelligent than others. But all can be trained just some breeds take longer than others. My dog, a collie spaniel cross takes just a few minutes to learn something, took literally 10 mins to train her a 9 weeks old to sit and give a paw, about another 20 mins and you can ask for a left or a right paw ( although I trained her MY left and right facing her so she got it backwards till I retrained her :lol: )

Now my mother in laws dog, a cairn terrier jack Russel cross is a bit more headstrong and less eager to learn, took a good hour to get her to sit and a good 2 hours for a paw, I didn't even try left and right. But given enough time any dog can be trained, you could even train a cat or even a rat to give a paw for food.

No dumb dogs......only dumb owners. :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

richieshore said:


> I've recently got a beagle too, he travels in the passenger footwell in my TTS roadster. Loves it. If the roof's down he'll jump up and stick his head out, doesn't chew or scratch at anything. Literally no problems at all apart from being sick once, but that was my fault for taking him out too soon after eating.
> 
> Don't have a clue what people are on about being untrainable - maybe I'm just lucky but he's really good, just a fatty!


Nooooooo! Look where his claws are!!!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Cloud said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > I've recently got a beagle too, he travels in the passenger footwell in my TTS roadster. Loves it. If the roof's down he'll jump up and stick his head out, doesn't chew or scratch at anything. Literally no problems at all apart from being sick once, but that was my fault for taking him out too soon after eating.
> ...


Ha! He's alright, no scratches from him - the wife's rings however!!

All polish out easy enough though.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Best thread ever people, loved it! Made me a little sad because my GSD Jay jay went to sleep last Xmas, but the look I used to get from other drivers when they saw a great big dog in the back of a TT was priceless. The pictures posted are fantastic and some made me go all soft and say .... awwwww, how cute!!!

Here is my bear...... forever loved and missed.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to see you're still around merlin.
Here's our new family member:








But there's no way she's getting in the TT after it's retrim, so I bought this to drive her about:








She can go in the boot now :smile:


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to see you're still around merlin.
Here's our new family member:








But there's no way she's getting in the TT after it's retrim, so I bought this to drive her about:








She can go in the boot now :smile:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

my boys are small as in Short....
but by no means light !
im surprised my leather isn't in bits :?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice motor Garth, so you mean the puppy can go in the TT but not your baby!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: only seams like yesterday your baby was born, god time flies..... :wink:


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Mines as good as gold in the back,just take the parcel shelf out, but he ain't to big or heavy


----------



## mixmaster (Jun 12, 2013)

This is how Nixon and I roll...


----------



## NikkiTT (Oct 30, 2021)

Cloud said:


> I have a German Shepherd. I use one of those hammock back seat covers which protects the whole of the back seat area, including the backs of the front seats. He wears a harness to which clips a strap, which then clips into where you'd plug your seat belt - that means that he's totally secured. There are slits in the seat cover to accommodate seat belts. Look away if you're easily upset!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is brilliant! 
I have a Japanese Akita 5 months old. 
and it works really well but due to the time of year I need to invest in a protector. 
can you give me a brand that you have bought.
Be really helpful!! 
many thanks!


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Don’t forget your doggy seatbelt,,,,clips to harness and fits in back seatbelt,,,,lots of harnesses and doggy seatbelts on Amazon etc 
my 55 AMG was written off just before Xmas last year,,,
I was hit from behind while stationary and dog was in the back,,,
droptop so roll bars deployed and dog was fine,,,
no seatbelt and a very different story I imagine,,


----------



## NikkiTT (Oct 30, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> Don’t forget your doggy seatbelt,,,,clips to harness and fits in back seatbelt,,,,lots of harnesses and doggy seatbelts on Amazon etc
> my 55 AMG was written off just before Xmas last year,,,
> I was hit from behind while stationary and dog was in the back,,,
> droptop so roll bars deployed and dog was fine,,,
> no seatbelt and a very different story I imagine,,


----------



## NikkiTT (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you jay! That sucks but I’m glad both you and your doggie were fine. Yes seatbelts a must. I’ll check the options out and post a pic on here once we’re sorted! Thank you once again for your prudent advice.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

,


NikkiTT said:


> Thank you jay! That sucks but I’m glad both you and your doggie were fine. Yes seatbelts a must. I’ll check the options out and post a pic on here once we’re sorted! Thank you once again for your prudent advice.


Thanks Nikk
a quick pic,,
what happens when a Fiat hits a Tank,,
too close and too fast ,,
AMG55 looks like it just needed a bumper but it was damaged underneath,,,
nobody hurt , which was the main thing and it brought me to the TT,


----------



## NikkiTT (Oct 30, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> …it always amazes me the damage caused by a smash up and often the dinks hide an ocean of devastation.
> order on its way so I’m excited to get it all fixed up!
> ☺
> Thanks Nikk
> ...


----------

